# Software v 904 found



## ElTimablo

Found it using Project Cheesecake: http://www.atrixforu...unlock-ics.html
Hopefully it'll help with the bootloader unlocking process. The zip is titled 902 but the updater calls it 904.
http://minus.com/mCFah5TKI/1

UPDATE: Looks like I grabbed it just in time. I can't seem to pick it up with Cheesecake anymore.


----------



## Travis Heintzelman

has anyone else found this too?


----------



## razz1

Says file doesn't exist for your link.
Can't wait to see what the update is and what it does! Nice work!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## znel_52

i checked all servers. didnt find amything

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## znel_52

think he just found the 902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## tuckmobile

Motorola's long-standing naming convention for software updates is to use the version of the software the patch must be applied to. The filename is based on the version to be patched, not the resulting version number. This is to help prevent patching the wrong software version. The fact that 902 is in the name of this update is therefore encouraging. I am downloading now, and will test tonight and report back.


----------



## ElTimablo

Looks like min.us is being a pain. I'll put it on one of my servers once I get on my laptop.

EDIT: Now with more working link! Thanks to user PAulyhoffman for the mirror: http://paulyhoffman.com/public/BlurV5.9.html


----------



## tpompe

5.9.904.XT875

2.3.4
Baseband: CDMA_N_04.07.01R LTEDC_U_07.1F.00
webtop WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-24
kernel: 2.6.35.7-g4fc328e
build: 5.5.1_84.DBN-73
PRL 15109


----------



## tuckmobile

Here's a mirror: http://www.mediafire...7rf1nj2srm686x7

Anyone try this yet? Some questions if you try it:

1) Do you keep root. If so, which root method did you use? If not, will any existing root methods re-root?
2) Can you use an existing FXZ to return to 902?
3) Is it boss?


----------



## znel_52

awesome i stand corrected! anybody installed it yet?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjkoolaid

Well? I'm dying here...


----------



## znel_52

well i'm gonna take the plunge and flash this. i'll let you know if it breaks root or not


----------



## znel_52

rebooting............................


----------



## znel_52

I was on 902 forever rooted. I flashed and I still have root! Will try and post a couple of screenshots in a few


----------



## tuckmobile

znel_52 said:


> rebooting............................


yes!!! let me know how it goes!


----------



## znel_52

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## znel_52

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## znel_52

first impressions after only a few minutes of use, it is not really any different from 902 as far as look or performance. we will see how battery life is....


----------



## znel_52

hmmm just noticed on the lockscreen where it usually says "verizon wireless" it says "extended network"


----------



## znel_52

whoa don't flash!!!!! can't make phone calls something went screwy......DO NOT FLASH

*****EDIT***** ok that was weird.......I couldn't call out I kept getting some weird US cellular message. I rebooted and now all seems good. I also got the "Verizon Wireless" text on my lockscreen now.


----------



## samsam1441

znel_52 said:


> whoa don't flash!!!!! can't make phone calls something went screwy......DO NOT FLASH


In the process of flashing now. Damn it. Try fxzing back to 5.9.902 for us too if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## znel_52

I rebooted and now I can make calls. I don't know what happened.


----------



## samsam1441

Lol. Bad phone. Bad!!! Ha.


----------



## tuckmobile

Wondering if you can FXZ back to 902. Also, will kin3tix or eclipse 901/902 work with this baseband?

(Links for those roms are here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455888)


----------



## samsam1441

tuckmobile said:


> Wondering if you can FXZ back to 902. Also, will kin3tix or eclipse 901/902 work with this baseband?
> 
> (Links for those roms are here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1455888)


I am not taking that plunge. Can't afford to.


----------



## ElTimablo

Yeah, the reason I haven't tried it yet is because I can't afford to brick my phone. I was hoping someone could find something relating to unlocking the bootloader since I don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## znel_52

doesn't look like data will work with eclipse 2.2

****another edit****** lol data is working on eclipse but it seems to be dropping pretty often, then it will come back


----------



## tuckmobile

znel_52 said:


> doesn't look like data will work with eclipse 2.2


reboot?


----------



## maxxram

Any more update's? How is the .904 running? Notice any improvements or changes?


----------



## ElTimablo

No news as of yet. I haven't worked up the nerve to install it, but I'm going to keep cheesecaking to see if I can unearth anything else. Nobody seems to be noticing any differences yet, either.


----------



## tuckmobile

Timmy10shoes confirms 902 FXZ works. He is the man.


----------



## brainwash1

Installed through stock recovery, restored root with Voodoo. Works with AOKP selfkang 4-11 and Gummy 1.0 via safestrap. It's too early to say for sure, but 4G has been rock solid.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy

Slight kernel revision and a tiny update to the CDMA radio is all I'm seeing from what people are posting about this update. Even Webtop stayed the same version.


----------



## kennydied23

Can somebody post a stock .902 build.prop so I can install this? Can't seem to find one from the official otas. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## lvm1275

So far so good for me. Anxious to see what the battery life is like. Lost root after install through stock, but ran moto fail and back up after two quick reboots. Here is the screenshot for those that want to see the goods.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1

Been on this most of the day without any problems. I did lose my motofail root on the upgrade. Going to root again when I get home.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## znel_52

hmm weird, my root stuck on upgrade. did you guys apply the forever root before upgrading?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## francisedwood

i lost the root once i upgraded, i had used motofail before. I got root back with motofail as well.

side topic: how to u get cheesecake to work? it keeps asking me to create a moto account and won't recognize wifi. i don't remember where to look as google doesn't want to give me results i want today


----------



## ElTimablo

You're supposed to hit "Setup" when it prompts you to make a Moto account. If it goes to the wifi setup, it means it didn't work.


----------



## dan46n3

francisedwood said:


> i lost the root once i upgraded, i had used motofail before. I got root back with motofail as well.


Same for me.
Re-enabled safe system afterwards and been running CM9 selfkang since 6pm yesterday and handoffs between radios seems to be pretty consistent so far.
The real test for me will be in another couple days. It seems like I start to get wifi/3g handoff delays after about 5 days of running ICS...but if I go back to GB (eclipse 2.2) and then re-install any ICS rom it seems as if the phone is cured again... for another 5 or 6 days anyway....ymmv.


----------



## smilepak

Currently on bootstrap YES -> ICS..

I assume I have to disable bootstrap, go back to old gingerbread, and then do this update?


----------



## razz1

Unless I am doing something wrong, I don't think this can be overclocked. Is anyone overclocking on this update to verify this?


----------



## unchoney

axiom running fine off new leak as well....


----------



## maxxram

razz1 said:


> Unless I am doing something wrong, I don't think this can be overclocked. Is anyone overclocking on this update to verify this?


[I currently have my .904 system overclocked to 1200MHZ


----------



## razz1

Thanks. Guess i did something wrong. Nice screenshot btw.


----------



## eye__dea

Guess moto is a little slow on releasing... http://www.droid-life.com/2012/04/14/droid-bionic-update-to-build-5-9-904/


----------



## russ76

I'm having a problem flashing this update. I'm rooted, stock rom, & on 902, & defrosted all frozen apps. I downloaded the zip,used bootstrap to flash it, and it reads " Assert Failed getprop("ro.product.device") == cdma_targa II getprop ("ro.build.product") == cdma_targa E error in /sdcard/Blur_Version.5.9.902.xt875.verizon.en.us.zip status 7 installation aborted". I never had a problem flashing to 901, then to 902, but now something ain't right. Anybody have any idea what might be the problem?


----------



## disabled account

russ76 said:


> I'm having a problem flashing this update. I'm rooted, stock rom, & on 902, & defrosted all frozen apps. I downloaded the zip,used bootstrap to flash it, and it reads " Assert Failed getprop("ro.product.device") == cdma_targa II getprop ("ro.build.product") == cdma_targa E error in /sdcard/Blur_Version.5.9.902.xt875.verizon.en.us.zip status 7 installation aborted". I never had a problem flashing to 901, then to 902, but now something ain't right. Anybody have any idea what might be the problem?


You don't flash system updates in bootstrap. Stock recovery only.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russ76

bjgregu said:


> You don't flash system updates in bootstrap. Stock recovery only.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


ok, I used stock recovery & now i get this error message.......assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk"7161b9e9b7a3ab3ab331963f92d66e24859df35a", "5de8dc526e2af46d1722bfb1fc39bafa71ad453a") E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7) installation aborted..... Anybod got any ideas on this? I'm rooted, 902, stock rom, defrosted, deodexed, status bar mod,webtop hack, & overclocked. never had a problem flashing an update before.Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## znel_52

pretty sure you have to be bone stock other than root. can't be deodexed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kc69

russ76 said:


> ok, I used stock recovery & now i get this error message.......assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk"7161b9e9b7a3ab3ab331963f92d66e24859df35a", "5de8dc526e2af46d1722bfb1fc39bafa71ad453a") E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7) installation aborted..... Anybod got any ideas on this? I'm rooted, 902, stock rom, defrosted, deodexed, status bar mod,webtop hack, & overclocked. never had a problem flashing an update before.Any help would be appreciated. thanks


im having the same only different issue. Mines says dock apk assert failed apply patch check tmp sideload error 7 abort yadayada
i tried formatting and clearing data and cache and mounting and unmounting. all the ways i know to have worked for me in the past . anyone have any suggestions as to what im doing wrong or missing a step ?


----------



## ranlil

znel_52 said:


> pretty sure you have to be bone stock other than root. can't be deodexed
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I think you're right. I get pretty much the same messages as the others except mine fails with etc\security\otacerts.zip


----------



## bhp117

is this release official yet or still for testers?


----------



## ranlil

bhp117 said:


> is this release official yet or still for testers?


Released to testers so far.


----------



## marleyinoc

Sucks, I think my forum settings got messed up and device was no longer registered for soaks. Never heard a word. Despite filling out recent follow up survey to last soak test.

That or being honest about rooting burned me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

I ended up fxz back to 902 since I didn't have a nandroid (no biggie) then went to 904 with no issues at all..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bionicuserek

I'm having the same issue (not updating) and I'm sure it's the webtop hack. I keep changing the permissions on the dockservice.apk hoping that will help, but no such luck. Is there any un-webtop hack available? Or do I just have to fxz back to stock 902. ( I have no other changes to my phone other than root).


----------



## DrJay

Confirmed that eclipse 2.2 works great with 904.
When updating you must be on a stock 902. I had a nandroid of stock 902 with some themed icons only and it originally failed. Has to be COMPLETELY STOCK 902....and I did lose root using motofail

Sent from my bionic using my fingers


----------



## kc69

mine keeps failing from system/app/dockservice apk. went through all asks and all see missing is system/app/dockser
vice/odex. I would really appreciate it if somebody could post that file for me. It would be really cool if thatwas all that ittook thanks


----------



## iambmurray

After a few hiccups (bad files, missing files, etc) I got it installed and running Smooth so far!!


----------



## nite001

tuckmobile said:


> Here's a mirror: http://www.mediafire...7rf1nj2srm686x7
> 
> Anyone try this yet? Some questions if you try it:
> 
> 1) Do you keep root. If so, which root method did you use? If not, will any existing root methods re-root?
> 2) Can you use an existing FXZ to return to 902?
> 3) Is it boss?


yes i am running right now still have forever root an super user is still in tack running through things to see if any real changes will post pics and updates yet today


----------



## thetingster

Installed 904 from clean 902 install, kept root, everything seems running fine. Google plus and Google Music are now pre-installed. This is fine for me as I use them both.


----------



## robbies7897

I kept root but I was already rooted via forever root. Also data seems a bit better and the whole UI seems quicker and more responsive. I've been more than pleased with this update


----------



## smilepak

Ok, took a dive and installed this plus add on CM9 Nightly 4.18 build. So far, rock solid. Prior to this, no matter if I use Gummy, AOKP, or CM9, whatever build...always an issue with data drop, either wifi or 4G in the middle of using. SO far been using for 24 hours and rock solid.

For those who are curious. I came from Safe Strap and did this..

1) Went into Safe Strap Recovery and disable, that forced me back to pre ICS
2) Take battery out, hold down volume keey up and down, put battery in and power on, go into standard recovery
3) Flash the new .904
4) reboot, go into gingerbread and activate/reinstall safestrap
5) reboot into safestrap recovery, enable safe strap
6) wipe data/cache/delivk/system
7) install CM9 Nightly 4-18 build and gapp
8) restore all my apps from Titanium Backup

back to normal in less than one hour. Did all of that while watching an episode of NCIS. ahahah


----------

